# red top trewavasae



## thefishkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

HI,I recently bought 4 red top trewavasae cichlids 
I have researched on them but came up empty handed
I would like to know if anyone has any info on these fish 
I wish to breed them in the future they are about 3 inches now
they are in a tank with a couple of red zebras the ground is crushed coral
I have only one flat rock and a couple of caves is this enough?
if any one else has any info on the trewavasae species please let me know

Anything is welcome really anything
Thanks ,
The fish keeper :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Among mbuna, trewavasae is part of the name of certain Labeotropheus. No red top that I know of connected with trewavasae.


----------



## thefishkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks for telling me, when i bought them at my LFS they called it a red top? 
do you know the common name for this species strain, the females are gold with black blotches the males 
are a dark blue to a black (cant post pictures) 
http://www.cichlidlovers.com/l_trew_rt_org.htm 
this is kind of what they look like
males are darker 
let me know what you think
if you know anything else let me know 
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There you go...Labeotropheus. Lots of Labeotropheus trewavasae in the profiles. You want a tank that is 48" x 18" or larger. They are on the aggressive and large side and you can stock them 1m:7f.


----------



## thefishkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

opps, i did not see that 
thanks for the info 
if any one else knows anything let me know


----------



## thefishkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone know the size they will start spawning at ???


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

At 3" they should be able to attempt it already. You'll definately want 1 male per multiple females with them as they are a bit aggressive towards it's own species but you shouldn't find them causing any problems with your others.


----------



## thefishkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got one last question:in the link above my males are both quite darker does anybody know why
Is it to do with the strain of this species?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe because there are two each is trying to threaten the other? Or each is afraid of the other and is darkening his colors? Malawi darken their colors when stressed or excited. Can you post a pic?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> Among mbuna, trewavasae is part of the name of certain Labeotropheus. No red top that I know of connected with trewavasae.


There are a number of locations of red-topped trewavassae, where the males are typically light blue, with Red Dorsal finnage. Thumbi Island and Zimbawe Rocks are two such examples, that have pictures in the Profiles section. The males also have OB versions, that may also be depicted.



thefishkeeper said:


> I've got one last question:in the link above my males are both quite darker does anybody know why
> Is it to do with the strain of this species?


By darker, do you mean a deeper shade, or not as bright? The fish depicted in your link are of mature, full sized dominant males, and exception one at that. If yours is not yet full sized, or dominant, it is unlikely to show it's full potential colour. Without seeing pictures, I can't tell you if yours is just young and not in full colour yet, or if it is indeed a different strain.


----------



## thefishkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

i don't know how to post pictures
one of my males are a dark dark blue 
while the other is almost black


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Instructions for pictures.
viewtopic.php?f=41&t=21085


----------



## thefishkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Instructions for pictures.


okay, thanks for the info


----------



## thefishkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

does anyone know how long trewavasae hold for?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Malawi in general hold on average 28 days.


----------



## thefishkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Malawi in general hold on average 28 days.


okay, that's what I was thinking


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I used to breed two different strains of "Red Top Trewavasae."
The first strain that I had, had blue males with an orange/red dorsal fin, with orange females. 
The second strain was an OB strain. 
The others gave good info. They hold for about a month, they get large (6 inches), and are quite aggressive amongst each other, and occasionally to other species. I used to keep them in a 125g with M. Auratus, and M. Lombardoi "Kenyi." 
Most people also believe that all mbuna are vegetarian---that isn't true for many species, but it is true for Labeotropheus.


----------



## thefishkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

oldcatfish said:


> I used to breed two different strains of "Red Top Trewavasae."


the males I have are bluish at times with the red dorsal fins but they almost always look more dark grey to black more often than not 
and if you use to breed them is it true that the male and female fry are born different colours?


----------

